# Headless machine: kernel crash mounting root file system

## BlackLodge

Hi,

First of all some hardware intro: The machine in which the kernel is running (or is trying to run!) is a headless machine with vortex86dx SoC. The CPU is 486 compatible so any PC binary should run withouth problems there. Including of course our beloved OS  :Wink: .

But I'm unable to run any kernel. It seems that is crashing when the root file system is being booted:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.35.4btplug-ready (root@ubuntu) (gcc version 4.4.5 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.4.4-14ubuntu5) ) #5 Mon Nov 8 00:49:11 CET 2010 (Chopin 2.6.35-22-BTplug)
> 
> [    0.000000] CPU: vendor_id 'Vortex86 SoC' unknown, using generic init.
> ...

 

I find weird that aparently the PATA controller and the HD are recognized, even the partition table is read:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [    2.145438] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      TOSHIBA MK4025GA KA10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
> 
> [    2.147329] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0
> ...

 

But as said, all I get is a kernel crash when init is being launched.

Any idea what is going on?

----------

## Hu

Your init process was created, but then tried to exit.  Exiting init is fatal.  You need to get the messages produced by your init process to see why it exited.

Your kernel configuration looks very strange.  You have multiple security frameworks enabled and NTFS support, none of which seem likely to be useful on a headless machine in this early state.

----------

## BlackLodge

I was checking the HD but I couldn't find any useful log (since filesystem is not mounted, I doubt any log can be written)

I also was searching for a config for get those messages via netconsole (this is the only way I have to access the machine in this early state) but no success.

Is there any other way to see init messages?

----------

## Hu

You might be able to extract messages from a serial console.  Otherwise, it is time to give the machine a head.

----------

